# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bots Questions & Requests > [Question] CR Bot - GG Loader VS HandsFree

## yolen

I believe that the title is pretty much self explanatory  :Wink:  But still, which of the two: GG Loader / HandsFree is better - safer, easier to use, etc. Would love to hear your thoughts, so I could chose one! Of course, any other options or combat bots suggestions are welcome.

----------


## Yourface

GGloader is pixel based, handsfree uses injection through WowToolBox

Take your pick.

----------


## Binzones

The good thing would be to create a new account
Use all And let's wait for the results


I think handfree has the high price

----------


## pepe2c

GGLoader is safeR

----------


## jsw2810

GG are safer. Handsfree and Badrotations are more user friendly.
Price is high at GG. Price is also going to be quite high for EWT for BR and Handsfree  :Smile:

----------


## GoHandsFree

GoHandsFree 
 GGLoader 

 Website open sales date:
 07/2015
 12/2017

 100% Safe:
 No
 No

 Last bans:
 last winter
 last winter

 False advertisement:
 No
 Yes

 Advanced features:
 Yes
 No

 Trial:
 1EUR
 10EUR

 Price:
 49EUR/class
 59-80EUR/class

 Subscription:
 No
 10EUR/month/class

 Update from Legion to BfA:
 Free
 10EUR/class

 Open forum:
 Slack channel
 No



And a little explanation for the table above for those who have time to read:
No cheat is safe. ObviouslyAll pixel and injection bots got hit in the last major banwave last winterEWT+HandsFree and GGLoader (both being public rotations after all) have managed to avoid any banwaves since thenHandsFree is always honest with its users and clearly warns about the risk. GGLoader: "we have live in 12 years without any source detect" or "our project access does not violate the User Agreement (EULA)" etc.HandsFree developers have 3+ years of proved working experience, never gave up on the project even when all other bots shut down for good, while GGLoader's real history counts a few months onlyHandsFree has never changed its pricing policy since the day of open sales in 2015 or charged extra for any updates. GGLoader gets greedy as its user-base grows that reflects on the costHandsFree has a real community of users, opened for everyone regardless if a customer or not. They have nothing to hide while HF users are glad to share their absolute satisfaction and firsthand experience with the bot. Not to mention the demo version (trial) anyone can take

----------


## Binzones

20 Euro. Just price. Good price.

Or 10 Euro for Month.


We are poor

----------


## TheDefile

> GoHandsFree 
>  GGLoader 
> 
>  Website open sales date:
>  07/2015
>  12/2017
> 
>  100% Safe:
>  No
> ...


Can you please provide your *facts* about the last ban detected for *GGLOADER* .. because you're just spewing nonsense.

What about the cost to run gohandsfree, you didn't include that.

----------


## razorback12

Pixel base is always trash.
Sooner or later they will catch every software and ban you. So dont use it when you cannot life with a ban. Just use GSE for op macros.

----------


## xruefulxstarx

> Can you please provide your *facts* about the last ban detected for *GGLOADER* .. because you're just spewing nonsense.
> 
> What about the cost to run gohandsfree, you didn't include that.


The last massive ban wave was in winter, This ban wave hit all clients including GGLoader.

Cost to run GHF? There currently is none but EWT is going to pay monthly soon.

----------


## EGERTON_LEGENDARY

Naarian as usually posting totally bullshit about GGLoader. In continue for his discussion I will leave this thread - GG.Loader expierences?

btw, Naarian with GHF again got hit few days ago even with his special new KFM - October 11th 2018 Banwave | EWT - Easy WoW Toolbox

It makes no sense to compare this with us. I only hear from your users how much they are not happy and forced to leave you. Especially with your dirty PR policy in the market. You would at least first find out about our prices that you write wrong :confused:

----------


## razorback12

Nope, only ewt using GHF got hit.

----------


## temp123

My opinion stay away from handsfree, blizzard handed bans for GHF users just couple days ago. So you can say that GHF is done now, they will be handing in them bans every few months, same like honorbuddy or soapbox rotations.

----------


## razorback12

Yes ofc. Everyone who using cheats get a ban sooner or earlier. Not only for WoW lol.

----------


## GoHandsFree

> My opinion stay away from handsfree, blizzard handed bans for GHF users just couple days ago. So you can say that GHF is done now, they will be handing in them bans every few months, same like honorbuddy or soapbox rotations.


We disclosed information about the October bans and the detection vector (the way EWT platform used to load HF rotations). Luckily, it has been fixed couple weeks ago and EWT now safely loads HandsFree rotations without DLL integration (the only disadvantage - we lost "smart" AutoMove pathing) and you can enjoy the game and play it rather safe once again. I remind you that no non-HF EWT users got banned which means that with the current HF-EWT integration fix, HF users are as safe as EWT platform can be, and EWT itself didn't have a banwave for almost a year now.

p.s. not to mention that KFM platform based HF users did not get hit that banwave or any other. KFM is a proved safe alternative to EWT platform. The rotations (including HandsFree, KFM default PvE rotations and BR PvE rotations) run there with the same functionality. See the pricing here (PayPal only) and remember that the stocks for new users may run out as KFM monitors its userbase number to stay private.

----------

